# Maverick trailers?



## AQHA13

They are very low end trailers. Here, where I live, $5k will get you a brand new 2010, 3H slant load, very basic trailer. IMO this is not bad, but where we live it is also very hot, technically a desert, and these brand new trailers had rust in almost every seam, nook, and cranny imaginable. Overall they looked like trailers that would last for a few good years and then you'd start having problems.


----------



## Cartercao

thanks for your nice answer.
----------
stardvdcity
The Sopranos DVD 1-6
Monk DVD 1-8
Queer As Folk DVD 1-5
Law and Order DVD 1-10


----------



## Seechele

I was wondering about these trailers also.... Right now I'm debating between a Maverick brand trailer, and a similarly equipped Logan. Does anyone have opinions between the two? I have one more dealership to visit, so I may have more questions later. BTW, I'm looking at a 3 horse, bumper pull, about one step up from stock. The Maverick has windows on both sides of the trailer, whereas the Logan has drop down windows on the head side, and the tail side has the stock openings. I'm a little concerned about the stock openings and having to find a way to cover them on rainy days, but overall, I'm leaning towards the Logan. I'd LOVE to hear anyone's advice on these two trailers as this is my first horse trailer, and I'm a little (ok, a lot) ignorant. TIA


----------



## mcdjn7

I love my *Maverick!* When comparing to other brands at the time I found the Maverick to be about 1 ft longer, giving the stalls much more room for the horse, the steel gauge was far heavier on the Maverick than the Hotshot and logan of the same pricepoint....also, the divider is superior in my opinion with the latch system instead of the pins. My horse is a leaner when travelling and puts stress on the divider...the pins have been bad in my experience for bending! Yikes! A little extra care in caulking the joints, touch up your paint when you notice a chip from hauling, you will have a solid, safe travel with the Mavericks!!!


----------

